
If the internet is addictive, why don’t we regulate - hollerith
https://aeon.co/essays/if-the-internet-is-addictive-why-don-t-we-regulate-it
======
pdkl95
We don't (and shouldn't regulate it for the same reason we don't regulate the
post office simply because some people misuse it. Shooting the messenger is
always a bad idea.

Articles like this confuse (either deliberatly or from ignorance) the
_internet_ with the _endpoints_. What they really mean is some people find
_Facebook_ addicting[1], or some people find certain _games_ addicting.
Regulation _is_ needed in many of these services that _use_ the internet -
just like any other service.

[1] also, operant conditioning != addiction

------
mariuolo
I find the idea scary.

Government regulation has a history of fucking things up creating problems
even worse than the one meant to be solved.

